# [Verkauf] PC Spielesammlung



## Kepec (9. Oktober 2009)

Je nach Abnahme lässt sich über den Preis verhandeln 
 Versandgebühren übernimmt der Käufer.
 Privatverkauf: kein Rücktgaberecht.
 Bei Bedarf kann ich auch Bilder machen.
 Artikelstandort: München


 Der Herr der Ringe: War of the Ring – Der Ringkrieg (BestSeller Series)
 DVD Hülle; PC CD-Rom
 Preis: 12,- EUR (ACHTUNG: neu, d.h. noch verschweißt!)

 Dungeon Keeper Gold
 DVD Hülle; PC CD-Rom
 13,50 EUR

 Uru – Complete Chronicles
 Kartoninhalt: DVD Hülle; Infos; Erweiterungs CD; PC CD-Rom
 20,- EUR

 Sternenschiff Catan  
 Komplett in Box mit Anleitung und Spiel
 10,- EUR

 Die Sternenfahrer von Catan
 CD Hülle; PC CD Rom
 8,- EUR

 Dungeon Siege II  
 DVD Hülle; PC CD-Rom
 15,- EUR

 Die Siedler – Das Erbe der Könige
 DVD Hülle; PC DVD-Rom
 5,00 EUR

 Die Siedler – Das Erbe der Könige – Nebelreich (Erweiterungs-CD)
 DVD Hülle; PC CD-Rom
 4,00 EUR

 World of Warcraft
 Im Karton- Spiel ist komplett
 5,00 EUR

 Panzers – Phase one
 Karton – Komplett mit Handbuch
 4,00 EUR

 Stronghold
 DVD Hülle; PC CD-Rom
 5,00 EUR

 Star Wars - Rebel Assault II – The hidden empire
 DVD Hülle; PC CD-Rom
 1,- EUR

 Star Wars – X-Wing Collector’s CD-Rom Edition
 DVD Hülle; PC CD-Rom
 5,- EUR

 Star Wars – Episode 1 - Racer
 CD Hülle; PC CD Rom
 12,50 EUR

 Enclave
 DVD Hülle; PC DVD-Rom
 Preis: 3,- EUR

 Warcraft III – Reign of Chaos (BestSeller Series)
 DVD Hülle; PC / Mac CD-Rom
 5,- EUR

 Star Trek – Birth of the Federation
 CD Hülle; PC CD Rom
 15,- EUR

 Kings Quest VII – The princeless bride
 CD Hülle; PC CD Rom
 3,- EUR

 Mechwarrior 4 – Mercenaries (Ubisoft Exclusive)
 DVD Hülle; PC CD-Rom
 8,- EUR

 Age of Wonders – Shadow Magic
 DVD Hülle; PC CD-Rom
 3,50 EUR

 Crimson Skies
 CD Hülle; PC CD Rom
 2,- EUR

 Yager (GameStar Beilage)
 CD Hülle; PC DVD-Rom
 1,- EUR

 Heart of Darkness
 CD Case; PC CD Rom
 1,50 EUR

 Play the Games Vol. 2 (V-Rally; Super Bike; Future Cop; World League Soccer)
 CD Hülle – vorne beschädigt (4 CD’s) ; PC CD-Rom
 3,50 EUR

 Maabus (Microforum)
 Jewel Case (3 CD’s); PC-CD Rom
 2,- EUR

 The Lost Adventures of Legend
 CD Hülle; PC CD Rom
 1,- EUR

 1193 Anno Domini
 DVD Hülle; PC CD-Rom
 1,- EUR

 Top Gun – Fire at will
 CD Hülle; PC CD Rom
 1,- EUR

 Extreme Assault
 CD Hülle; PC CD Rom
 2,- EUR

 Hugo Mathematik - Die Zaubereiche
 CD Hülle; PC CD Rom
 1,- EUR

 202 Games Spezial (Jazz Jackrabbit, Pac Man etc.)
 CD Hülle; PC CD Rom
 1,- EUR

 Humans Vol. 1 & 2
 CD Hülle; PC CD Rom
 1,- EUR

 Pinball Full-TILT 3D
 DVD Hülle; PC CD-Rom
 1,- EUR


----------

